#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  >  古代壁畫的恐龍與人

## 黑倫

我之前在學校書展看到一本教{恐龍新知識}
因最近侏儸紀世界熱所以讓我想到
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
以下資料為古代壁畫的恐龍與人
除了新石器時代歐洲的史前藝術外，南美洲也蘊藏著許多古文明遺蹟，南美洲的史前藝術由於人物與畫風都具有特殊性，也成為難解的史前謎題。

在著名的秘魯納茲卡（Nazca）平原北部有一個被稱為ICA的小村莊附近的小山中，有一批雕刻著圖案的石頭在幾年前ICA河決堤時，被人們大量的發現。

秘魯的Javier Cabrera博士從1960年代開始研究這些ICA石頭。在他私人的ICA石雕博物館裏收集了11000顆石頭。這些珍藏在Cabrera博士的博物館裏的石頭，根據推測至少有一萬年的歷史，上面雕刻著許多令人難以置信的圖畫。在這些圖畫裏，我們可以清楚的看到人與恐龍生活在一起的情況，恐龍像是一種家畜，或是當時人們馴養的動物。科學家認為恐龍早在6千萬年前就消失了，那麼這些圖畫究竟是誰雕刻上去的？

「Ica Peru 「Dinosaur」 Burial Stones」， from ：http://www.omniology.com/OMNIOLOGY-Content.html 。

由這張霸王龍追著人跑的雕刻，我們想到雕刻這張圖片的兩種可能性：人類現在知道恐龍的樣子，是挖掘出恐龍化石後，經過仔細的分類整理，然後以復原的方式拼湊出原來的骨架，再根據合理的推測而描繪出恐龍當年的樣子。因此製作這種雕刻圖案的第一種可能性是：這些雕刻ICA石頭的人，具備與現在科學家同等的知識，可以藉由復原化石，繪製出恐龍的形態。另一種可能性就是：當年曾經有人類與恐龍生活在一起！

除了雕刻在石頭上的平面圖之外，Cabrera博士也在ICA地區找到許多與恐龍有關的立體雕塑。在這些雕塑中，同樣呈現出人與恐龍共處的情境，而且更生動的展現出當時人類與恐龍的大小比例。

雕塑恐龍像生動地表現人與恐龍的比例
無獨有偶的，在那茲卡地區當地一個據信有一千三百年歷史的古墓中（700 A.D.），發現部份的祭祀陪葬品，這包括了一些陶器及一張織工極為精緻的掛毯，掛毯中的構圖是以恐龍為基本圖形作簡單而重複的邊飾，而陶器上的繪畫也以描繪出一隻活生生的恐龍作為主要裝飾。

現代科學家開始正確的描繪出恐龍不超過一百年的時間（一百年前的描繪大多數是不正確的），但我們卻能在一千三百年之久的古墓中發現了正確描繪恐龍的作品。創作這些藝術品的人，如果不是生活在一億多年前的恐龍時代，那麼他們顯然具備跟現在科學家同等的古生物學知識，能經由重組化石，繪製出恐龍的形態。而如果這些藝術創作者不具備古生物學知識的話，那麼，古人又是如何正確描繪恐龍的型態？對於這一個問題，資料提供者Don Patton博士說：「我認為古代的秘魯人曾與這些恐龍共存過。」
納茲卡的古文明---陪葬品中的恐龍刺繡及畫像」，威宇著，正見網2003年8月6日。
「ICA PERU 「DINOSAUR」 TEXTILES AND POTTERY」， Don Patton。

描繪恐龍型態的陶器

以恐龍基本圖形的邊飾特寫圖，可見Nazca文明紡織技術之精良
那茲卡平原巨畫也是一個難解的古文明藝術之謎。如圖所示這個巨型的燭台繪畫，奇怪的是18世紀歐洲人才發明的燭台，怎麼會出現在西元前500年的那茲卡畫作上？而且這麼巨大的圖畫究竟是如何製作的？
來源:http://big5.minghui.org/mh/articles/.../12/76915.html

----------


## 黑倫

古代壁畫的恐龍與人2

在柬埔寨叢林的一處吳哥窟古廟裡，牆壁的石刻浮雕上，赫然有一隻看起來像是劍龍模樣的東西。
        我們瞭解，劍龍是生存在大約一億五千萬年前左右的侏羅紀晚期，目前劍龍的遺骸化石也只有在美國與加拿大西部、以及葡萄牙境內的地層中被挖掘出土過。就算是在亞洲中國出土，外型比較像劍龍的華洋龍屬，也是生存在大約一億六千五百萬年前。
        但是吳哥窟古廟是建立在12世紀，難道在那個時代，屬侏羅紀年代的劍龍還存在於地球？或者石雕藝術製作者有看過劍龍的模樣？所以能夠在石雕上刻畫出劍龍背脊上的板狀物特徵？
        相信在12世紀的古代人類，也不曉得一億五千萬年前的劍龍模樣，那如何能刻畫出劍龍背脊上的特徵呢？
        所以吳哥窟古廟裡這個”劍龍”石雕，也被國外的神創論者，當成是古代人類曾經與恐龍共存的最佳證據！（因為聖經裡面有敘述第六天，神創造人類、還有地上所有的動物，包含恐龍）
        真是見鬼了！恐龍存在的年代，那時人類物種根本都還沒有演化出來，怎麼會有人類和恐龍共同生存的說法？
(((雖然我去時沒有看到也不知道www :jcdragon-xd: 
來源:http://explorers2012.pixnet.net/blog...A4%9A%E6%96%AF

----------

